
A simple overlooked property of cryptocurrency - wintom
https://hackernoon.com/cryptocurrency-is-frictionless-8000d644dfb9
======
CyberDildonics
TL;DR Cryptocurrency is frictionless

This was not lost on anyone in the early days and it's not lost on anyone who
has actually used it. It is definitely not lost on anyone who has had to deal
with getting banks to let them use their own money or are used to waiting for
3-5 business days for a simple payment to go through.

~~~
wintom
You are 100% right about the folks who use this and many of the folks in the
early days.

It is a little lost today in all the bubble conversations, many of the ICO
conversations, and people are generally debating what is the value of this
stuff.

